# What type of hunting do you do?



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

*Which style of hunting for ducks do you mainly do?*​
Field hunting2656.52%pothole hunting (small water, no boat)1532.61%Big water48.70%Timber hunting12.17%River/stream hunting00.00%


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Time for another poll. 

What type of locations do you prefer to hunt ducks from? What type of hunting do you spend the majority of your days afield doing?


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

We do field hunting if at all possible. If there are no fields holding birds we will hunt transition sloughs.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

This year I tried pothole hunting early in the season and that didn't go to well, then I started hunting for ducks in the field for the first time this year and it was the best duck hunting I ever did. I was a blast.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Field Hunting with Field hunter........As good as it gets!!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I havent hunted water for 4 years now.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have never hunted fields, i've always hunted bigger water with a boat. Except in ND, then we just hunt small potholes without a boat. But hey that seems to be the MN thing anyways :wink: .


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I've hunted all of that


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Mainly small pond hunting, but would rather hunts fields.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

When I am forced to go duck hunting (hahahaha) with my friends, we usually set up between sloughs and pass shoot. But, I only hunt ducks once a year.....generally speaking.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Field hunting all the way. I think I have hunted in the water 3 maybe 4 times in the last 4 years, only because we couldn't get into the fields the birds were working.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

We hunt fields if possible and if we dont do well we hit up some small pot holes..Usually the best sloughs are the ones that no one else wants to go out in cause there is a foot of muck, but those are the ones we always do the best in..Just got to be a little nits...
Bandhunter


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

To me, duck hunting has always meant hunting over water. There is something about the smell of slough muck, a wet dog, and hot coffee that is hard to beat. They are called WATERfowl. You field hunters keep hunting the fields. That will leave the sloughs for me.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

im with bandhunter on this one. fields are nice but if you can get out onto one of those shallow, mucky, miserable, over grown mud puddles, you got yourself something. sure, i put in about as much energy in one of those hunts as a lot of guys do all year field hunting, but the water need not be forgoten. what i really like is when i can get onto a pond that has a clump or two of weeds and such in the middle of it, and then spread my decoys all around it, then hunker down next to the little bog and wait for the action(wear a face mask or you will be busted every time). if your on a real active pond with many different species using it, before shooting hours they will fly right over your head talking amongst themselves, VERY cool.


----------

